# Passengers to Airports Addresses sold !!!!!



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

UBER X drivers are selling the addresses of passengers going to an airport for $50 to a contact with a pool of burglars, has anyone else been approached to do this? It is now in the news.

*Quote "Uber driver dropped passengers off at the airport, then returned to rob the house, cops say"

Its all over the internet,This is terrible behaviour. We need to UNITE contact UBER and stop this right now.*


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Where should I start?

*"Has anyone else been approached to do this"*

I read that as you have been approached. Are you able to confirm?

*"It is now in the news."*

Link please.

*"Quote: Et al."*

Source please.

*"We need to unite, contact Uber and stop this right now."*

You want to stop drivers from robbing passengers residency after they've been transported to the airport?

What is your solution, and more importantly, please list what have YOU done?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Helpfull said:


> UBER X drivers are selling the addresses of passengers going to an airport for $50 to a contact with a pool of burglars, has anyone else been approached to do this? It is now in the news.
> 
> *Quote "Uber driver dropped passengers off at the airport, then returned to rob the house, cops say"
> 
> Its all over the internet,This is terrible behaviour. We need to UNITE contact UBER and stop this right now.*


Not even happened in Australia... You're dumbass lol... This was newss weeks ago in us...


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi "DA08" you are correct yes its in the news in the US.
UBER needs to stop this practice that's occurring here before it gets out of hand. I cannot stop this corruption alone, we must all unite and all contact UBER. "Pioneer Xi" you are right, a lot of UBER X drivers have been approached, including me, I have told UBER , if you care about honestly and are law abiding as I think you are, can you please help us to by contacting UBER? As you all know UBER (FUBER?) will not act from one person's request.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Helpfull said:


> Hi "DA18" yes I confirm its in the news in the US. UBER needs to stop this practice that IS occurring here before it gets in the news. I cannot stop this corruption alone ,we must all unite and all contact UBER. "pioneer X" you are right a lot of UBER X drivers have been approached, I have told UBER , if you care about honestly and are law abiding as I think you are, can you please help us to by contacting UBER?


Unless you have proof is fslake news... Lol???
Just coz its in the news doesn't mean it is tru... 
Also are a union member? You sound lik one?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

@Helpfull every time I read a post you make I realise how wrong your forum name is :frown: :speechless:


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

Some great banter here, but I know you are all having a little fun and are not in self denial.
The fact IS that this IS operating in UBER in Australia, drivers are picking up passengers taking them to the airport, getting into discussions with them and finding out were they are travelling to and for how long and selling their addresses to others who then break into the customers residence, usually a house .Is this something we want happening in our business? If you are the slightest bit decent and honest then contact UBER, write to your local member of parliament , at this stage maybe the Australian press should be told ? Surely you MUST agree?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Don't Panic, our leaders debated this national emergency last night


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

self denial , but thats ok, the earth is FLAT, the sun sets in the East.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Helpfull said:


> self denial , but thats ok, the earth is FLAT, the sun sets in the East.


Helplessfull,

You are yet to provide any verifiable links , or proof, of this claim that this is happening in Australia. Yet you have started at least 3 posts ( 2 in the Sydney forum ) continuing your crusade to rally your fellow UBER drivers to support you in wiping out this alleged behaviour.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/passengers-to-airports-addresses-sold.325037/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-jobs-to-the-airport.325491/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/airport-jobs-addresses-sold.324920/
A cynic might conclude you may be suffering from some kind of "Attention Seeking Disorder", a search of all your posts could not find any links, screenshots, emails or proof of many of your claims you have put on this site !










You appear to be very gifted and the only one who is aware of many issues that other users aren't even conscious of. Are Uber still ignoring you about they 20% they are underpaying drivers ?

May I politely suggest the following for your avatar, it would save us all a lot of time reading this undocumented, delusional rubbish you insist on repeatedly posting .









I remain in self denial, Hugh


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Helpfull said:


> ...if you are the slightest bit decent and honest then contact UBER, write to your local member of parliament , at this stage maybe the Australian press should be told ?


I contacted Sarah Hanson-Hyphen about this today.

She was absolutely outraged to think that Über, the paragon of virtue in hard won womens' rights, advocates of equal opportunity and poverty for all drivers, recognisers of rainbow children, global warming embracers, whale lovers [refer Rebel Wilson] and general supporters of any and all populist positions, should be denying free Über rides for the thieves.

Sarah Hanson-Hyphen and the Greens believe it is the inalienable right of every thief, not just Greens voters, to get free Über rides to and from the homes of climate change deniers in order to steal their vegan recipe books.

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m missing something here. 

Why would you contact Uber about being approached by a criminal, and not the Police?


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks "BigRedDriver" for your feedback, the Police already know about it, but they need OUR HELP. Not arguing among each other. 

Thanks "Hugh G also" and YES Uber did fix the problem and corrected the amount I was being underpaid but they CONTINUE to do it at RANDOM times so you might all consider a full and proper AUDIT of your payments, or just let FUBER rip you off when they think they can get away with it, or think you wont notice.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Screenshots?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

gustavusadolphus said:


> Screenshots?


Helplessfull has NEVER POSTED any links, screenshots, emails or proof of any of the claims they have put on this site.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

That’s because he’s not a rideshare driver.


----------



## Ash07 (Dec 17, 2018)

that's unbelievable.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ash07 said:


> that's unbelievable.


Which bit? If there are untruths or fabrications posted, please point them out. The forum has a very rigorous whistleblower program and will put you into a witness protection program if necessary.

.

.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Ash07 said:


> that's unbelievable.


quite literally, because it's not true


----------

